# Shop made drill press vise



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Having recently started turning pens I wanted a way to consistently center the blanks in the drill press. Searching on the internet I found a clamp made by Jack Houweling in the UK that fit my needs. Digging up a little scrap I was able to duplicate it. He used an I bolt for the clamping screw but having threaded rod handy I decided to use it. Total shop cost zero, satisfaction 100%.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

Having dog holes to move the rear fence for course adjustment is a great design. Very nice.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Shop guy said:


> Having recently started turning pens I wanted a way to consistently center the blanks in the drill press. Searching on the internet I found a clamp made by Jack Houweling in the UK that fit my needs. Digging up a little scrap I was able to duplicate it. He used an I bolt for the clamping screw but having threaded rod handy I decided to use it. Total shop cost zero, satisfaction 100%.


Great vice. You could make them in different sizes for different applications. Are you going to have a website to promote these vices? May I suggest "Vice dot com" as a name. On second thought better make it something else. :wink: :laugh2:

Don


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Don, with the Ashley Madison thing going on it would need to be something else. No I'm not going to promote it the idea belongs to Jack Houweling in the UK. He has some pretty good ideas on YouTube.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Shop guy said:


> Don, with the Ashley Madison thing going on it would need to be something else. No I'm not going to promote it the idea belongs to Jack Houweling in the UK. He has some pretty good ideas on YouTube.


Just kidding a bit Richard. I am going to make a bigger one hold things on my DP.

Don


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Don, the one in the picture is about 4 1/2 inches wide and about 15 inches long. I knew you were kidding about the vice dot com idea but it would be a catchy name.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Shop guy said:


> Don, the one in the picture is about 4 1/2 inches wide and about 15 inches long. I knew you were kidding about the vice dot com idea but it would be a catchy name.



That is way bigger than the picture makes it look. I have a pretty big plywood table on my DP so I will have to make it longer so I can clamp it down.

Don


----------



## woodman79 (Aug 24, 2015)

pretty cool, nice!


----------

